
Moveable 0.7.0 – Support Grouping Draggable, Resizable, Rotatable - daybrush
https://github.com/daybrush/moveable
======
reilly3000
This is neat and cool that it works with front-end frameworks instead of
canvas. I had a bad experience with the demo site where if I interact with the
box on the top of the page it collapses to a single line with two points, then
the browser tab crashes after that. I'm using Chrome 76.0.3809.100 on Windows
10.

~~~
daybrush
Problems were corrected. How about now?

------
jand
Am i the only one for whom the demo on the associated web site [1] seems to be
broken?

\- disappearing elements on drag

\- weird coordinates ...e+253

[1] [https://daybrush.com/moveable/](https://daybrush.com/moveable/)

~~~
baddox
Yep. I can easily reproduce the disappearing element by rotating slightly and
then attempting to resize on the Y axis of the element.

~~~
nicwolff
Same here, on Safari 11.1.2

------
codingdave
It took me exactly one click and drag to break the page, and even closing the
page afterwards was laggy.

~~~
daybrush
Problems were corrected. How about now?

